# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box تحديثات :  Mcnpro Box version 3.2.2

## Shamseldeen Victory

*What's new for Mcnpro box version 3.2.2 ?* *New!!*    Spreadtrum 6610/20 new Flash ICs addedSpreadtrum 6610/20 format bugs fixedSpreadtrum bootloader detecting info added 
 Quote: 

```
[G:8 11 12 16 D-:9 D+:10 Down:7] Apply to Box
Checking SCI  USB2Serial port, wait...
SCI USB2Serial Port: COM45
Connecting,  wait...
Phone Connected!
Info: Spreadtrum Boot Block version 2.0
Initialize boot2...
CPU Info 6600M/E
Flash Type  NOR
Flash ID 00EC257E(25082501)
Flash Model K5L2931CAM
Flash Size  0x1000000(16.0M)
Start Reading...
```

...  

```
Spreadtrum bootloader improved  
Add Mstar new Flash ICs  
Mstar bootloader improved  
Other small report bugs fixed
```

 *Upgrading from Previous Versions:* Version of 3.2.2 request install Suite version 2.1.0 and Box  Firmware version upgrade to V1.15 at first . So we recommend that all customers  running previous versions now upgrade to new version which is available for all  customers with valid, To download that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] !

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------

